
SlowmoVideo: slow-motion video software from a bachelor thesis - dave1010uk
http://slowmovideo.granjow.net/
======
MichailP
Great stuff! :) I didn't try it because I don't have nvidia card in my laptop
but I plan to use it for slowing down guitar and doublebass videos. That way
it would be way easier and more enjoyable to learn music that isn't written
down or has bad tabs etc.

